# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  Unified Medical Dictionary

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*
* *
Unified Medical Dictionary

* ***


The Unified medical dictionary: English-Arabic-French
ISBN: 8876740007
 Publisher: TLAS Research, Translation & Pub
 Publication Date: 1984


Though it is for arabics, It is also useful for English speaking peoples. It dispalys images for the medical terms (if the medical term is possible to describe through images)
 
 The Unified Medical Dictionary (UMD) is a Multilingual Medical Dictionary, which was originally compiled in the late 1960s and early 1970s on response to a recommendation of the Arab Medical Union. Subsequently, two further editions were issued, the last of which (UMD third edition, 1983) included French terms.
 
 The Council of Arab Health Ministers then asked WHO/EMRO to update the previous edition. An editorial committee of experts was set up with Dr M.H. Khayat as the rapporteur to further verify and enrich the Unified Medical Dictionary on a regular basis. In the late 1980s Dr Khayat took the initiative to prepare a fourth comprehensive edition covering the widest range possible of medical terminology to be made available for users.
 
 Dr Khayat coordinated the work with a selected team of experts from almost all the Arab countries. The team made use of feedback, comments and information received from a long list of experts and professionals from all over the Arab world.
 
 Special account was taken of the medical terms approved by the Arab Academies in Cairo, Damascus, Baghdad and Amman. The Committee also made sure that the Arabic terms were selected carefully in accordance with a very strict, clear, simplified and user-friendly methodology.
 
 An electronic version of this edition is available on CD-ROM in a Windows environment, and comprises about 150 000 terms.
 
 The computerized version enabled the UMD team to isolate specialized sub-dictionaries from the mother UMD easily. As a result, great progress has been achieved in the production of the hardcopy version of the Unified Medical Dictionary (UMD) with UMD-driven sub-dictionaries: the Unified Dentistry Dictionary (UDD), Unified Pharmacy Dictionary (UPD), Unified Anatomy Dictionary (UAD) and Unified Medical Dictionary, Pocket version (UMDP).
 
 French, German and Spanish terms are being added to form a multilingual collection in Arabic, French, German and Spanish

و التحميل من هنا 

http://www.zshare.net/download/umd1-part1-rar.html

http://www.zshare.net/download/umd1-part2-rar.html

http://www.zshare.net/download/umd1-part3-rar.html

http://www.zshare.net/download/umd1-part4-rar.html

http://www.zshare.net/download/umd1-part5-rar.html

http://www.zshare.net/download/umd1-part6-rar.html


و المساحة الكلية 532 MB و هو عبارة عن Image بامتداد ISO يا اما تشغلها ل Demond Tool او تنسخها بالنيرو 


لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء 

الموضوع منقول للافادة 
*

----------

